# ...
,       .    ,         .

----------


## zas77

> .    ,         .


 .

----------

?

----------


## 1

,    ,     .

----------


## -

.  :Big Grin:     ""  - , , ,  , ...--   :Rotate:    ZAS 77  -    - !  :Wink:

----------


## -

-   


> 


   !  :Big Grin:

----------

,   .   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## zas77

> ,   .


    .. 145  146 ( ).      ,   . 

*-*,  , ,     :Embarrassment:

----------

!!!

----------


## Lisaya

?    ,  1  -    ,                  . :            1- .   ,    ,       . 


> .


   .       ,

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ? ... 1  -     ...


  ,     .     : *"...       ,            ..."*.

 ,    , ,     - !              .

    ,       ,     .   .  .  ,      .     ,  **             ( 16  )     .       ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

,     .  ,    ,        ,        ,        ,

----------


## zas77

> 1- .


,      . ,      **.

----------


## Lisaya

37.            

1.                      .
2.                       .
3.                                      .

,   .  .     ,   .      ,             .  ,

----------


## Lisaya

48.         

1.            ,   ,      .                 ,     .
2.                   ,     ,                   .                  (  ,     ,  )          4  5  185       .
3.  ,                ,             .
 ?   ,    ?

----------


## zas77

> 


.     .     .

,       .

----------


## Lisaya

, .

----------


## zas77

> , .


,   "  ",  .           .       -.      .

----------


## Lisaya

?      - ?  ?        8  ,   ()

----------


## zas77

> ()


,    ,      ?

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ,


       ,     ,   ?        . :Smilie:  


> ?   ,    ?


,      ().   ,   ..,   .     ()    .    .   ,  ,            ,      .


> (    )


 ** . :Smilie:  

,     *   =    * .

----------


## zas77

> *   =    * .


 ,         .

----------


## Lisaya

, .    , 1  =1        .      ,   -,        .      .      ,      .  :Smilie:

----------


## Lisaya

http://www.klerk.ru/news/?38249     ,

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> , 1  =1        .


      .    ,          " ",     .

, ...

----------


## Lisaya

?                ,      1 ?

----------


## zas77

> ,      1 ?


    ,  .     ,       . 
            .   -   ,            ,    .

-,    .

----------


## Lisaya

, ,    ,        .       ,

----------


## zas77

> ,


      ?

 ,    ?

----------


## Lisaya

1, "   ".       ""       ,    " "

  -           ,              ,    ,      -           .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> 1 ? /m'm/


      (    ),                   " " ().       ""     .        .       . :Smilie:          ...


> //zas77


...               ?    -       ,   ?   ,           .   , , ,    .   .      .


> /m'm/


   !   ,       ( 50%   )     .   .      .    ,      - ""    ,     ,  , ?
      ...


> ...            /m'm/


   72-,     .      ,   ,    72-: *"...   ...             ..."*.  .  .  .  ,       (      !),           .     .     .    .

     ( ),     "" ,   ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

,   ,      ,          :yes:    ,,    8         .  .
P.S      ,  ,    ,   , .    :Smilie:

----------


## -

> .


  !  :Big Grin:      , !  :Embarrassment:

----------

